# Laydown blinds...



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I am looking at 2 different laydown blinds the avery power hunter and the foiles signiture...What one would you prefer they both look like decent blinds for the price but i was jw if anyone had more luck with one...


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I believe the Foiles is new this year so I doubt anyone can offer any real life experience regarding it.

The Power Hunter is a decent blind. I know some people that love it and I know some who absolutely don't like it. It's a rather simple blind, light, easy to transport. It's small. If you think the hood won't be a problem for you, then it would be worth getting.

The best thing to do with any blind is to get in it and try it out.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i just recenty bought the power hunter and the only thing i dont like about it is that the "hood" sits up a little high and might potentialy be hard to cover up. but id agree with just goin to scheels or someplace and just lay in them, and pick which one you prefer.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a finisher and my hunting buddy MallardMayhem has one too. Very nice blinds, have withstanded three season of abuse and still look good. But if i was going to buy a new one this year, which is prob going to happen i would buy the new foils. Its built like a brick **** house and the fabric looks pretty good.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If that Foiles one is the one with the floppy doors, they would drive me crazy laying on top of me like they do. Remind me of a bassett hound's ears. If that's the one,I'd og with the Power Hunter.

Alex


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

If it is the cheap Foiles blind there is hardley any back rest. You can get the Foiles Final approach S.U.B. in the Foiles camo for $170 to $200. 
It is the same great blind that Final Approach has always put out. 
I was told that the new Foiles S.U.B is even more waterproof.


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

I have used the Power Hunter for the past several seasons and it is my blind of choice. The best advice I can give is to go to a retailer or a outdoor show and test drive as many blinds as you can. Get the blind that fits you the best.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks, im pry goin to cabelas tomarrow to try some out...


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

I too have a power hunter. Overall I have been very pleased. It is lite weight and easy to fold up and carry, much less bulky than others. At times the cover or hood over your face is a pain, most noticable with ducks-hard to follow looking through the mesh. As far as standing up tall, you can adjust the height of the hood with the round rubbers near the joint of the hood. If mainly hunting geese it would be my choice. Because its built like a sleeping bag it is very low profile and easy to hide in stubble. Cheap too!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

duckgoose is right, the one your looking for is the 170 dollar one made by foils. They dont have the flappy doors, its just like a migrator/finisher


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

my only deal with the power hunter is calling from under the hood. now i dont have one or anything, but i remember getting a bit of advice saying to always be blowing your call at the geese. meaning if your in a finisher, keep the end of the call outside of the blind. if its inside it will distort your noises and doesnt sound very good at a distance. so what im thinking with the power hunter is that it might do the same thing to a smaller degree. but like i said, thats more of a theory coming from me, as i have not experimented with the idea at all.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think if I am not mistaken that the Z-unit hunts with power hunters with that center bar taken out making it more low profile. Then they bury it and camo it up the butt. I think they are the ultimate in portability and the least in comfort.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't have any experience hunting out of either one, but the power hunter seems like the hood that opens from the back would to me be clumbsy. But the power hunter is very low profile, and is easy to transport, so it all depends on what you want. In a perfect world you'd have enough money to buy them both


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

The power hunter doesnt open from the back!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i would go with a powerhunter........
Weighing in at only 11 pounds, the Avery® Power Hunter® is the lightest full-frame laydown blind on the market. But just because it's lightweight doesn't mean it's light on performance. The flip-top cockpit gives you a full field of view while keeping all movements concealed by a screened cover. Heavy-duty aluminum tubing gives the support to spring into position and take the shot and prevents wind from causing the material to flap and flare birds at the last second. The blind conforms to the exact contours of the land you're hunting to give you one of the lowest profiles in the field. And when it's time to relocate within the spread or haul everything out of the field, it folds up to 30" x 26" x 5" and sports built-in backpack straps for easy carry. Stubble straps across the entire top and viewing window give you the ability to vanish within your surroundings.

AND best of all its only 129.99(without taxes, additional shipping and shipping and possibly sales tax) for field khaki.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I went out and got the Foiles, because I couldn't find a power hunter to compare with. This will be my first year hunting in a layout blind and my first in ND so I guess it's a trial and error for me. It'll be interesting for me, hunting out of a pit blind all those years and staying in one spot. They need a Sportman's warehouse here in Minot.


----------



## Mark Hays (Feb 8, 2006)

I just bought the Final Approach Sport Utility Blind. I like the size and it looks like it should be good and waterproof.

What is the best way to fold it up for carrying?

It has a nice shoulder strap but it does not fold real tight, there must be some secret to get the bottom to fold in tight.

Help


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I would recommend anything Final Approach! We just bought three F/A S.U.B.'s this year and they are a great blind. I went from the F/A Pro-Guide to the S.U.B. because of the easy transport with the same big dimesions.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Zach Whtie (Aug 15, 2006)

Look into the new Ground Force Blind by Avery! They are as low profile as a powerhunter! All Avery blinds are in Natgear this year which is awesome.... Check out Avery's forum for more details.


----------

